# Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November


*Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht​*Irgendwer "arbeitet" noch beim DAFV heute, trotz Verbandsausschuss und morgen anstehender Hauptversammlung beim DAFV.

Jedenfalls wurde auf den Seiten des DAFV der neue Fisch des Jahres für 2016 bekannt gegeben.

Nachdem der letzte "Fisch des Jahres" der Huchen war (man erinnert sich, um den Bayern was Gutes zu tun und die evtl. in den DAFV zurück zu lotsen, siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294550, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295859 ), hat man nun einen Fisch gewählt, der sicherlich für Angler und das Angeln insgesamt interessanter ist.

Den Hecht ..

Wohl kaum, weil der DAFV auf einmal sein Herz für Angler oder das Angeln entdeckt hat, sondern wohl eher, weil sie die Hoffnung aufgegeben haben, dass die Bayern in einen so desolaten DAFV zurück kommen würden.

Was dann wohl auch bedeutet, dass diesmal der bayrische Verband nicht für das Blättchen zum Fisch des Jahres wieder so viel Geld und Leistung investieren wird, wie beim Huchen. 

Immerhin muss man konstatieren, dass der DAFV zumindest irgendwie begriffen zu haben scheint, dass Fische und Angeln doch irgendwie zusammen gehören und es nicht nur Casting gibt..

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/projek...g-ein-toller-hecht-wird-fisch-des-jahres-2016

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Ich hatte ja stark auf *Waller* gehofft..... aber nun ja, man wollte wohl nicht so Provokant auftreten. ^^

Vogel des Jahres wird bestimmt der Silberreiher,der hat sich die letzten Jahre gut vermehrt.


#h


----------



## heitzer (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Offenbar hat der DAFV eine Fischart mit hohem Aufmerksamkeitswert gewählt, deren Abbildungen sich gut auf Kampagnenflyern machen und Akquisition sowie Placement von gewerblichen Anzeigen erleichtern. ;+

Allerdings passt die Darstellung hinsichtlich der angeblich gerade erst begradigten Flüsse und trockengelegten Auen nicht zu den intensiven Renaturierungs-Maßnahmen und der erfolgreichen Wiederansiedlung regional ausgestorbener Arten, wie des Lachses oder Störs. In sofern bleibt die erfolgreiche Arbeit der "vertretenen" Angelvereine unerwähnt.

Vielleicht macht es Sinn, den verwendeten Text von 1970 einmal zu aktualisieren. #q

Gruß, Dirk


----------



## Revilo62 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Nicht der Silberreiher sondern der STIEGLITZ

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## CaptainPike (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Der Hecht. Ok. Und nun? Was genau passiert nun mit dem Fisch des Jahres ausser das er Fisch des Jahres ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Was genau passiert nun mit dem Fisch des Jahres ausser das er Fisch des Jahres ist?



Solange der DAFV mitmischt:
Nix...................

Ausser dass sie mit ner Broschüre, vertrieben über ihre GmbH, Kohle abgreifen wollen..


----------



## phatfunky (9. Oktober 2015)

CaptainPike schrieb:


> Der Hecht. Ok. Und nun? Was genau passiert nun mit dem Fisch des Jahres ausser das er Fisch des Jahres ist?




Zuerst zu der Sache an sich: Super!!!

Hoffentlich wird mehr Bewusstsein für den Hecht gefordert. 

Da ich jedoch weiß dass das nicht weit und breit passieren wird (bin ganz deiner Meinung Thomas!), da viele sich nicht vorstellen kann, dass das nötig sei (schließlich sehe man ja tagtäglich Fotos von Hechten in angeln Foren), werde ich das selbe in meinem eingeschlafen und ungepflegten Blog ansprechen und versuche es persönlich zu thematisieren.

Für alle die jetzt schon den Kopf kratzen und von mir nur Bahnhof verstehen, ein Beispiel: in GB gibt es (ähnlich wie für andere Fischarten ) The Pike Anglers Club. Das ist ein Verein das seit über 30 (40?!) Jahren tolle Arbeit leistet im Sachen Hechte verstehen und deren Schonung. Sowas gibt es meines Wissens in Deutschland nicht und das finde ich sehr schade.


----------



## Revilo62 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Gibt es auch in Deutschland und machen auch eine gute Arbeit
http://www.deutscherhechtangler-club.de/

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> http://www.deutscherhechtangler-club.de/
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


Meines Wissens nicht im DAFV - wen wunderts also, wenn da gute Arbeit gemacht wird?


----------



## phatfunky (9. Oktober 2015)

Revilo62 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch in Deutschland und machen auch eine gute Arbeit
> http://www.deutscherhechtangler-club.de/
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:




Hmm... Warum ich die bisher nicht gefunden habe?!? [emoji5]️

Vielen Dank Revilo and tight Lines back aus Berlin [emoji106]

Ach Mensch, wie peinlich, ein 4 Jahre alter Eintrag in meinem Evernote Account gerade gefunden!! Damals hatte ich noch nicht angefangen in Deutschland zu angeln. Werde ich mir jetzt nochmals anschauen, sieht von der Website aus vielversprechend!


----------



## Bleizange (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Wusste gar nicht, dass der Hecht vom Aussterben bedroht ist. Wieder was "gelernt".


----------



## phatfunky (9. Oktober 2015)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das sind hardcore Releaser Clubs und angesichts dessen, dass es wirklich fast nirgendwo in Deutschland an Hechtbeständen mangelt, finde ich es einigemaßen müßig, sich um den Hecht hierzulande zu sorgen!
> 
> Jürgen




An der Stelle schalte ich mein Handy aus und fang an zu arbeiten bevor mein Blut kocht!!!! [emoji36][emoji36][emoji36]

GENAU DIESE EINSTELLUNG IST DER GRUND!!!

Woher willst du wissen dass die Bestände hier nicht leiden? In Deutschland zeigt man stolz eine 60cm Hecht und wird dafür gelobt. Ist nicht das ich jene Angler das Lob nicht gönne, und selbst eine leckere Mahlzeit Kanne er von mir aus gerne genießen, aber die Tatsache dass 60cm als was tolles gilt, ist das was für mich wirklich Besorgniserregen ist. Hechte sind von Natur aus GROSSE Fische. 60cm ist eigentlich nichts. Es sei denn die Bestände sind nicht gesund.

Es hat hier NICHTS mit C&R zu tun  (zumindest nicht in einem negativen Sinne, als Beschimpfung) also bitte gleich mit dem blödsinn aufhören und bleib konstruktiv.

Und jetzt hole ich wirklich meine Jacke...


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

halbwegs OT:


phatfunky schrieb:


> Werde ich mir jetzt nochmals anschauen, sieht von der Website aus vielversprechend!


Hab den Uwe mal für's Magazin & Board interviewt:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2012/der-dhc-und-el-presidente-uwe-pinnau.html
Und auf Facebook findest du den Club, zu dem ich & so einige andere Boardkollegen auch gehören, natürlich auch:
https://www.facebook.com/DHC-Deutscher-Hechtangler-Club-eV-236749726516967/timeline/

Ansonsten halte ich von dieser "Fisch des Jahres"-Wahl herzlich wenig, weil nix draus gemacht wird, außer dem Versuch Broschüren an Leute zu verscherbeln, die sich sowieso mit Fischen auskennen. Von der eingenommenen Knete geht natürlich nichts in die Richtung Arterhaltung, Arten- & Naturschutz,...

Es ist somit eine schon fast betrügerische Art von PR für einen Naturschutzverband, bzw. einen Verband der diesen Titel führt.


----------



## phatfunky (9. Oktober 2015)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt wirklich, dass wenn wie hier im AB, wo jede 60er Fritte gepostet wird, deshalb die Hechtbestände in Deutschland gefährdet sind?



Nein, das habe ich überhaupt nicht behauptet! Vor allem habe ich das Wort gefährdet nicht ein Mal benutzt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

So wirklich gute Hechtbestände haben wir hier nicht, wenn man mal was fängt, dann meist nichts besonderes. Hecht als Fisch es Jahres finde ich ok...


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Ich denke auch, dass es bei der Auswahl zum Fisch des Jahres darum ging, einen möglichst massentauglichen Fisch zu benennen, was ja beim Hecht perfekt funktioniert!
Der Naturschutzgedanke wird dabei wohl nur vorgeschoben.
Die Schleie wäre z.B. ein Kandidat nach meinem Geschmack gewesen, wo die Bestände augenscheinlich zurück gehen, durch Konkurrenz in Form von allgemeiner Karpfenverklappung und immer größer werdender Wallerbestände, auch in unpassenden Gewässern.

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt wirklich ..... deshalb die Hechtbestände in Deutschland gefährdet sind?


Irgendwie wird es gerade vielerort tatsächlich merklich schlechter, auch in Schweden, auch Ostsee.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Naturschutzgedanke wird dabei wohl nur vorgeschoben.


Das sehe ich auch so.

Denn an sich müßte man über den Gewässerrückbau, Kanalsierung zu Abflussgräben hinaus, und den Schadstoffen aus Abwasser, aber auch der Luft insbesondere Chemieindustrie, Automobilverkehr und Luftfahrt, mal nachschauen was die so an Fischaufwuchs und Lebensraum vernichten.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Wird ein zu seltener/kleiner oder langweiliger Fisch auserkoren, meckern alle warum der DAFV als Anglerverband kein angelbaren Fisch wählt.
Wird ein angelbarer Fisch gewählt, ist der nicht selten, bedroht oder unbekannt genug? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wird ein zu seltener/kleiner oder langweiliger Fisch auserkoren, meckern alle warum der DAFV als Anglerverband kein angelbaren Fisch wählt.
> Wird ein angelbarer Fisch gewählt, ist der nicht selten, bedroht oder unbekannt genug? |kopfkrat



Ich hab nicht gemeckert am Hecht als Fisch - finde das viel besser als einen für die Mehrheit der Angler unbeangelbaren Fisch wie den Huchen.

Nur habe ich meine Zweifel darüber kundgetan, in wie weit ein DAFV überhaupt weiss, was er ,macht - war ja beim Huchen schon zu sehen, als Frau Dr. zugegeben hatte, das auch (ich behaupte vor allem) wegen des bayrischen Landesverbandes getan zu haben, um den wieder zurück zum DAFV zu bringen.

Würden die DAFVler den Fisch des Jahres von den organisierten Angelfischern wählen lassen, die das alles zwangsweise über Vereine und Landesverbände bezahlen, würd ich nicht mehr meckern....

Ein vernünftiger Dachverband würde eher so einen Weg der Mitnahme der Basis gehen, als mit einem von oben aufgesetzten Huchen versuchen die Bayern zurück zu gewinnen und nach dem "Fehlstart" zu merken, dass man auch mal nen Fisch wie den Hecht nehmen könnte, der viele Angler wirklich interessiert.

Nicht, weil den DAFV plötzlich die Angler oder das Angeln interessieren - Schadensbegrenzung....


----------



## rippi (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Naja der Huchen ist als halbwegs endemische Art schon schützenswert. Der Hecht keine Ahnung, warum? Die Auswahl zum Fisch des Jahres ist primär ja nicht für Angler gedacht oder Interessant, wenn man mal die ursprüngliche Intention betrachtet und bisher gab es noch keinen wirklich unbekannten Fisch als Fisch des Jahres. Ich frage mich warum der wohl am häufigsten besetzte und beangelte Raubfisch dafür gewählt wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Wenn der Fisch des Jahres nicht für Angler gedacht ist, warum sollen sie dann einen "Angelfischerverband" bezahlen, dessen einzige nachvollziehbare Leistung letztlich das küren dieses Fisches und der Flusslandschaft des Jahres ist..????


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Und wie es dann umgesetzt wird kommt noch dazu.

Hab heut auf mind. 3 Radio-Sendern einen Kurzbericht über den Vogel des Jahres (Stieglitz) gehört; 
inkl. Beschreibung, Begründung für die Wahl, Umsetzung von Fördermaßnahmen, die jeder Gartenbesitzer umsetzen könnte bis zu geforderten Naturschutzmaßnahmen im Großen.

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beim Fisch des Jahres direkt nach der Wahl... #c bisher an mir vorbei gelaufen, wenn es denn welche gab.
Es wird sich wohl darauf beschränken, dass die Landesverbände an diesem Wochenende (Verbandsausschuß, Jahreshauptversammlung) einen Einlauf kriegen, diesmal gefälligst mehr Broschüren zu bestellen, damit die GmbH-Kasse gefüllt wird.
(Geld für den Druck wird nach der Beitragserhöhung diesmal dann ja da sein  )
Und wenn die Dinger dann eine Zeit lang bei denen im Regal verstaubt sind, kriegt sie jeder, der irgendeinen Kontakt zum LV hat, hinterhergeworfen, damit Platz für die nächsten Broschüren entsteht.

"Naturschutz"-Programm a la DAFV.


----------



## rippi (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn der Fisch des Jahres nicht für Angler gedacht ist, warum sollen sie dann einen "Angelfischerverband" bezahlen, dessen einzige nachvollziehbare Leistung letztlich das küren dieses Fisches und der Flusslandschaft des Jahres ist..????



Du hast Recht, ich habe es mir eben nochmal angeguckt und das wohl mit was anderen verwechselt, was für ein Schwachsinn so was auszuwählen und dann nichts für die Fischart tun, außer nichtssagenden teils falsche Broschüren zu drucken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Auf der Verbandsauasschussssitzung des DAFV heute wurde sich beschwert, "dass der im Anglerboard immer alles so schnell veröffentlicht, jetzt habe er was zum Fisch Jahres geschrieben, nicht mal die anwesenden Präsis hätten gewusst, welcher Fisch gewählt wurde"....

Liebe DAFVler:
ICH habe den Newsletter des DAFV abonniert und nach Erhalt des Newsletters zum Fisch des Jahres dazu veröffentlicht..

DAS ist kein Hexenwerk!

Da gabs keine Informanten.

DAS STAND OFFIZIELL AUF DER DAFV-Seite ;-)))))

Aber ich kann nix dafür, wenn ihr NICHT DEN NEWSLETTER EURES DAFV abonniert ;-))))))))

Mehr Details zum VA des DAFV nach sortieren und bewerten der eingehenden Infos später dann in diesem Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162

Wird spannend, versprochen ;-))


PS:
Den C+R- Müll, der hier keinerlei Rolle spielt, in den passenden Thread verschoben.
Die zwei Aspiranten, die dieses Thema auch wie hier in jedem nicht passenden Thread unterzubringen versuchen, kassieren beim näxten Mal 4 Wochen Pause ohne weitere Vorwarnung (wer überlegen muss, wer gemeint ist, ists nicht....)...


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Hecht als "FIsch des Jahres".
Mir it nicht so ganz klar, was das soll. Man könnte ne ganze menge draus machen. Ich meine auch nicht, dass irgendein Viech des Jahres unbeingt besonders bedroht sein müsste. Es kann ja schließlich auch anderweitig bedeutsam sein, was beim Hecht, als wichtige Angelfisch, ganz sicher der Fall ist. 
Was soll das Ganze jetzt also? 
Zumindest könnte der DAFV eine hübscher Broschüre über den Fisch, über seine Lebensweise, über Fangmethoden, und, ja, auch über  Zubereitung und kulinarischen Wert ds Fisches erstellen. 
oder im Verbandsperiodium in jedem Heft was zum Hecht schreiben, oder irgendwie so. 
Privat werde ich, aus kulinarischen Gründen, auch 2016 eher dem Barsch nachstellen. Zum Zanderangeln bin ich offenbar zu blöd.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Absoluter Humbug.

So ein Prädikat verdienen Lebewesen, die entweder stark bedroht sind, oder durch jüngere Ereignisse eben dieser Bedrohung entkommen sind und deren Bestand sich wieder erholt hat.

Ein Allerweltstier, dass auch noch bundesweit durch Besatz gestärkt und in keinster Weise bedroht ist, sich erholt oder auch sonst in irgendeiner Form eine bemerkenswerte Entwicklung gemacht hat, zum Fisch des Jahres zu ernennen ist blanker Nonsens.

Wohlmöglich hat da jemand mit verbundenen Augen einen Dartpfeil auf ein Artenposter aus dem DAFV-Shop geworfen.

Passt aber zur allumfänglichen Inkompetenz des Verbandes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So ein Prädikat verdienen Lebewesen, die entweder stark bedroht sind, oder durch jüngere Ereignisse eben dieser Bedrohung entkommen sind und deren Bestand sich wieder erholt hat.


Naja, wenn man einen DAFV als Naturschutzverband will, ja..

Will man einen Anglerverband, macht es durchaus Sinn, die tollsten Angelfische zu küren..


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Ich hätte lieber die Rotfeder oder die Schleie gehabt - die scheinen vielerorts jeweils deutlich auf dem Rückmarsch zu sein.

Und wo es Schleien oder Rotfedern lebensraummäßig richtig gut geht (klar-krautig), geht es den Hechten auch gut - eine angenehme "Nebenerscheinung".

Die Mühlkoppe wäre auch OK gewesen - wo die (noch) vorkommt, stimmt das Ökosystem zumindest noch einigermaßen. Und riecht gleichzeitig potenziell nach fuchsig jagbaren Natur-Monsterbafos 

Ich hab ganz und gar nix gegen Hechte (im Gegenteil), aber da hätte es IMO geeignetere bzw. vergleichsweise seltenere Kandidaten gegeben.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Der Fisch des Jahres wird nicht allein von dem von dir immer so verteufelten Deutschen Angelfischerverband, sondern auf vom Bundesamt für Naturschutz, Verband Deutscher Sporttaucher sowie vom Österreichischen Kuratorium für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz gewählt - aber darüber wird ja kein Wort verloren. 

Der Huchen passt dir nicht - gibts ja nur in Bayern....
Der Hecht passt dir auch nicht.... 

Dir kann man aber auch wirklich gar nichts recht machen. 
Gehört das Anglerboard zur Springerpresse?
Wenn ich mir deine Artikel und Postings immer durchlese könnte durchaus der Eindruck entstehen. 

schönen Gruß


----------



## Norbi (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man einen DAFV als Naturschutzverband will, ja..
> 
> Will man einen Anglerverband, macht es durchaus Sinn, die tollsten Angelfische zu küren..



Diese Heinis dürften noch nichtmal ein Fischbrötchen beurteilen!!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man einen DAFV als Naturschutzverband will, ja..
> 
> Will man einen Anglerverband, macht es durchaus Sinn, die tollsten Angelfische zu küren..



Ach so.....

dann hätte man aber die Regenbogenforelle nehmen sollen. Mit Sicherheit der begehrteste und am häufigsten gefangene Fisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Zum Beispiel. 
Genau..
Oder Karpfen - Beides Arten, die nur durch Besatz erhalten werden können, da sie hier kaum ablaichen oder der Laich kaum hochkommt ;-))


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel.
> Genau..
> Oder Karpfen - Beides Arten, die nur durch Besatz erhalten werden können, da sie hier kaum ablaichen oder der Laich kaum hochkommt ;-))



 Seltsam,....warum fühle ich mich an die Wahl des Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres erinnert.
 Das hat der NABU viel Glaubwürdigkeit gekostet.

 Vielleicht aber ist es ja ein Zeichen das der Bundesverband der Angler nun die Naturschutzrichtung verlässt.
 Vielleicht spiegelt der Austritt einiger Landesverbände dieses ja auch wieder, weil sie genau da nicht hinwollen.

 Vielleicht sind P&T Regenbogen und Wanderfischprojekte doch unterschiedlicher als viele denken.
 Auch wenn sie ähnlich schmecken.:q


----------



## kati48268 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Seltsam,....warum fühle ich mich an die Wahl des Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres erinnert.
> Das hat der NABU viel Glaubwürdigkeit gekostet.


Nein.
Da wurde bewusst ein Signal gegen Fischer, Fischzüchter & Angler gesetzt.
Und es hat doch auch wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## Jose (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

quark, kati. macht aber nix. hatte auch schon mal 'nen paranoiden schub.


----------



## hajomie (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Zum Thema Hecht ,vielleicht sollte man darüber nachdenken ein Entnahmefenster einzuführen,zB nur in der Größe zwischen 60-90cm entnehmen.Um dadurch die Repruktion zu erhalten.Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Dass es dazu schon entsprechende Threads gibt, wo das ausführlich diskutiert wird, guckst Du:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280559

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276927

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295912

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119301

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282231


----------



## Deep Down (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So ein Prädikat verdienen Lebewesen, die entweder stark bedroht sind, oder durch jüngere Ereignisse eben dieser Bedrohung entkommen sind und deren Bestand sich wieder erholt hat.
> 
> Ein Allerweltstier, dass auch noch bundesweit durch Besatz gestärkt und in keinster Weise bedroht ist, sich erholt oder auch sonst in irgendeiner Form eine bemerkenswerte Entwicklung gemacht hat, zum Fisch des Jahres zu ernennen ist blanker Nonsens.
> ....



Ist doch aber traurig, dass ein heimischer Fisch überhaupt besetzt werden muss, oder? 
Würde man die Lebensräume entsprechend wieder schaffen, braucht den Hecht niemand zu besetzten.
In vielen Angelgewässern ist der Hechtbestand daher beschis.en oder anglerisch bedeutungslos. Der Fang schon fast vom Zufall abhängig.
Da der Hecht für einen Lebensraum steht, nicht umsonst Leitfisch für Regionen/Gewässer ist, passt er zumindestens, um auf Problematiken aufmerksam zu machen.
Insoweit ist die Wahl eigentlich treffend zu begrüßen.

Nun müsste aber dieser Fisch nicht nur ernannt werden und damit nur ein "Gewissen" beruhigt oder der "Tradition" Genüge getan werden, sondern das eine Jahr lang vermehrt im Mittelpunkt stehen und Kampagnen und Aktionen angeschoben werden.
Das ist derzeit leider nicht erkennbar!

Folgt das nicht, ist die Geschichte tatsächlich in der Außenwirkung fast komplett Humbug.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ist doch aber traurig, dass ein heimischer Fisch überhaupt besetzt werden muss, oder?
> Würde man die Lebensräume entsprechend wieder schaffen, braucht den Hecht niemand zu besetzten.



Richtig, wenn noch viele krautfreie Gewässer fordern, aber im nächsten Atemzug sich beschweren das man kaum Hechte fängt.

Viele Gemeinden abgebrochene Gewässerkanten sofort mit Beton begradigen, statt die Dynamik eines Flusses ihren lauf zu lassen.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Hallo zusammen,

Mir ist der DAFV erstmal egal. 

Zum leidigen Gemecker, das der Huchen nur gewählt wurde weil man den LFVB wieder einglieder will:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisch_des_Jahres_(Deutschland)
Unter dieser Webseite sind die Fische des Jahres.
Welche verbandspolitischen Begründungen liegen den hir bei jeden einzelnen zugrunde?
Der Huchen ist ein vom aussterben bedrohte Fischart. Wenn das nicht als Begründung reicht,.... 

Hat man über den Lachs geläßtert, nur weil er im Norden vorkommt?

Wegen diesen unsachlichen Fragen platzt einem ja langsam der Kragen!!
Solche saudummen Argument gefährden die gesamten Vorhaben in Bezug auf gefährdeter Fischspezien.
Oder traut sich keiner mehr was in die Hand zu nehmen, wegen diesen o.a. Gegenargumenten zum Fisch des Jahres. 
Dann weis man ja auch, wemm dies zuzuschreiben ist!


Zurück zum Kernthema:
Der Fisch des Jahres 2015 ist der Huchen. Was hat sich diesbezüglich 2015 getan?


Schöne Grüße aus Bayern!!
NM


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres 2016: Der Hecht*

Es gab ne Broschüre vom DAFV über den Huchen, der damit etwas  Geld für seine Vertriebs GmbH verdienen konnte - sonst nix seitens des DAFV..


----------

